# Worst christmas music?



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah.. I'm just curious as I have a few I can't stand for real...

Fairytale of New York or what the heck it's called.. it's just so cheesy regardless of who sings on it.. and it gives me more feelings of cold rather than coziness(Might be its purpose it just annoys me).

And most of Mariah Carey's stuff...especially All I want for Christmas is you I hate her wailing to death and she can't sing for a penny.

Lastly, most modern rnb/dance version of any song.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 14, 2014)

how is fairytale of new york cheesy wtf is wrong with u ur dead to me now


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 14, 2014)

I love Mariah stfu 
That grandma got run over by a reindeer song is awful omg.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> how is fairytale of new york cheesy wtf is wrong with u ur dead to me now



Hah, I think it is lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlooBelle said:


> I love Mariah stfu
> That grandma got run over by a reindeer song is awful omg.


Each to their own...

Sounds like my alley I have to check it out m80


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not very fond of Grandma got ran over by a Reindeer (and the movie).


----------



## Nimega (Dec 14, 2014)

I once heard a Christmas song called "I want a hippopotamus for Christmas". It was the funniest, weirdest and worst Christmas song I've ever heard. I spent 5 minutes or so laughing.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Nimega said:


> I once heard a Christmas song called "I want a hippopotamus for Christmas". It was the funniest, weirdest and worst Christmas song I've ever heard. I spent 5 minutes or so laughing.



Hahaha sounds awesome xD need it!


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2014)

Saying a successful singer can't sing is like saying a professional painter doesn't know how to paint.
It's their profession.. they make a living off of it. Of course they know how to do the thing they're known best for lol?

Ugh, I hate that guy who's popular for his profession of swimming. Personally, I think he can't swim. Even though he clearly can

worst xmas music: justin beebier mistletoe


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 14, 2014)

any and all x)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Saying a successful singer can't sing is like saying a professional painter doesn't know how to paint.
> It's their profession.. they make a living off of it. Of course they know how to do the thing they're known best for lol?
> 
> Ugh, I hate that guy who's popular for his profession of swimming. Personally, I think he can't swim. Even though he clearly can
> ...



Opinions.

Also that one by Jona Lewie.. yuck yuck dun dun dun nope


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Opinions.
> 
> Also that one by Jona Lewie.. yuck yuck dun dun dun nope




What's favourite christmas song?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMhMekfIyos

this is the worst song ever created


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> What's favourite christmas song?



Mine? Hmm.. tough one though. Probably The Power of Love with Frankie Goes To Hollywood

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMhMekfIyos
> 
> this is the worst song ever created



The intro almost made me scream loud.


----------



## Envy (Dec 14, 2014)

Whichever pop girl singer (Taylor Swift?) covered 'Last Christmas' in recent years covered it pretty terribly. It's soooo monotone.

Otherwise, I don't really know... I'm sure I have one, but I'm not remembering any. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Envy said:


> Whichever pop girl singer (Taylor Swift?) covered 'Last Christmas' in recent years covered it pretty terribly. It's soooo monotone.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't really know... I'm sure I have one, but I'm not remembering any. lol



yea she's awful


----------



## CR33P (Dec 14, 2014)

santa bring my baby back to me

what is that song?! whenever i hear it i get chills.. she lost her baby and she's asking santa for it back?
and i swear they repeat that same thing so many times in a row, that's basically the whole song


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 14, 2014)

Anything that plays at kohl's oh my god. I hate hearing that crap every single day. Especially christmas in jamaica WOW.


----------



## puppy (Dec 14, 2014)

jingle bell rock..... .

i like pentatonix's christmas music tho


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah.. I'm just curious as I have a few I can't stand for real...
> 
> Fairytale of New York or what the heck it's called.. it's just so cheesy regardless of who sings on it.. and it gives me more feelings of cold rather than coziness(Might be its purpose it just annoys me).
> 
> ...



Hallelujah, a fellow Mariah Carey critic!
I liked it the first million times, but the more I hear it, the more I dislike it.

Ever heard Merry Christmas Everyone by Shakin Stevens? I love that one.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nimega said:


> I once heard a Christmas song called "I want a hippopotamus for Christmas". It was the funniest, weirdest and worst Christmas song I've ever heard. I spent 5 minutes or so laughing.



Every time I hear that song, I die a little inside. That voice is just so grating!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 14, 2014)

Any song that's overdone, or covered nearly a million times. Examples:

The Christmas Song
Sleigh Ride
Jingle Bells
It's Beginning To Look a Lot Like Christmas
Santa Claus Is Coming To Town
Frosty The Snowman
The Most Wonderful Time of the Year
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
Silent Night
etc, etc?

I also hate the ones that make no sense and are just horrible songs in general:

Christmas in Kilarny
Whatever that song is where they say Christmas in Hawaiian
Nuttin' For Christmas
You get the idea...

My favorites are the ones that artists write themselves, and don't try to just copy classics like these.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Grandma got run over by a Reindeer.

It's annoyingly catchy for all the wrong reasons....and most of those reasons I blame on that special they play every single year.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 14, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Grandma got run over by a Reindeer.
> 
> It's annoyingly catchy for all the wrong reasons....and most of those reasons I blame on that special they play every single year.



haha omg
I watch that every year and it gets stuck in my head every year I see it. It's just... so catchy..


----------



## Aradai (Dec 14, 2014)

i hate that one that goes "all i want for christmas is my two front teeth".
horrible childhood memories and its so godawful.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm getting nothing for Christmas
I want a hippopotamus for Christmas

Little children already annoy me enough. I don't need to listen to their squeaking anymore than I have to.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 15, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I want a hippopotamus for Christmas


Holy crap I forgotten about that song.

I swear it gets annoying everytime I hear it, and it was worse when my high school played it throughout the holiday season when I was a freshman.


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 15, 2014)

Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer can stop being a song, please. The original Elmo and Patsy version of it is on one of my family's christmas albums and I want to take a lighter to that CD because of it.

So This is Christmas was ruined by World Vision commercials that play anytime between the months of September and April.

Any version of the 12 Days of Christmas that's not the one by Bob and Doug McKenzie can stop.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 15, 2014)

The Chipmunk Song or whatever it's called.





Who ever says they actually like this is full of bull****.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2014)

Mariah Carey / All I Want For Christmas Is You
That stupid version of Jingle Bells with the pauses
and Last Christmas

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH CANT FORGET SANTA BABY YUCK


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Basically any Christmas song sung in 50's style or 60's style.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 15, 2014)

"Baby It's Cold Outside" is the worst in my opinion, it's so creepy.


----------



## n64king (Dec 15, 2014)

Grandma got Runover by a Reindeer

Good lord comedic music? Why.


----------



## Joy (Dec 15, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> The Chipmunk Song or whatever it's called.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'aww but I seriously love this song...



Can't stand the song Santa Baby


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 15, 2014)

Joy said:


> D'aww but I seriously love this song...
> Can't stand the song Santa Baby



It's funny how that song is stuck in my head and it's just repeating over and over again.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Basically any Christmas song sung in 50's style or 60's style.



go away 

also.. this new version of do they know it's christmas. the original was good for a cause and cheesy enough the new with younger people us just..no


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 15, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> The Chipmunk Song or whatever it's called.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it. I like the chipmunks. You can't decide what people like

I don't like the "I saw mommy kissing Santa Claus" song. It's a bad message and it's completely unacceptable. It's probably the reason why everyone think it's okay to cheat nowadays.


----------



## Leela (Dec 15, 2014)

Nimega said:


> I once heard a Christmas song called "I want a hippopotamus for Christmas". It was the funniest, weirdest and worst Christmas song I've ever heard. I spent 5 minutes or so laughing.



I really hate that song and I don't know why. Maybe it's the singer, maybe it's the lyrics, or maybe I'm just hating on hippos.



BlooBelle said:


> I love Mariah stfu
> That grandma got run over by a reindeer song is awful omg.



There's a song about a grandma being run over by reindeer?! I must hear it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> I like it. I like the chipmunks. You can't decide what people like
> 
> I don't like the "I saw mommy kissing Santa Claus" song. It's a bad message and it's completely unacceptable. It's probably the reason why everyone think it's okay to cheat nowadays.



I don't like that song either, but to be honest I don't think it encourages adultery lol


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> The Chipmunk Song or whatever it's called.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jason Lee's face saves that video.
And to be honest the cartoon version is more charming.


----------



## Cory (Dec 15, 2014)

All of it


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Saying a successful singer can't sing is like saying a professional painter doesn't know how to paint.
> It's their profession.. they make a living off of it. Of course they know how to do the thing they're known best for lol?
> 
> Ugh, I hate that guy who's popular for his profession of swimming. Personally, I think he can't swim. Even though he clearly can
> ...



Truth (unless auto-tune lol).

Umm, I've heard quite a few weird ones, but growing up listening to "I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus" weirded me out? The little me is all like, SANTA IS CHEATING ON MRS. CLAUS D; it sorta just stuck xD I'm not sure who the kid is who sings the song, but wow his voice is amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH! And Santa Baby. B**** stfu xD
lol jk jk

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> I don't like the "I saw mommy kissing Santa Claus" song. It's a bad message and it's completely unacceptable. It's probably the reason why everyone think it's okay to cheat nowadays.



LOL "nowadays"?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

nowadays indeed lol it has been around forever 

Also. santa claus is coming to town or what they call it.. euuughh


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 15, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I like it. I like the chipmunks. You can't decide what people like
> 
> I don't like the "I saw mommy kissing Santa Claus" song. It's a bad message and it's completely unacceptable. It's probably the reason why everyone think it's okay to cheat nowadays.



I'm pretty sure the Santa that the mom kisses in that song is insinuated to be the father in a Santa costume.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Mine? Hmm.. tough one though. Probably The Power of Love with Frankie Goes To Hollywood
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



power of love isnt even a christmas song?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> power of love isnt even a christmas song?



yes lol we have it on a christmas cd compilation here lol


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

Noiru said:


> yes lol we have it on a christmas cd compilation here lol



I also have a christmas cd with a popular west life song, doesn't mean it's a christmas song lol

I love how you're practically hating on all of the popular songs, yet your favourite isn't even a christmas song..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I also have a christmas cd with a popular west life song, doesn't mean it's a christmas song lol
> 
> I love how you're practically hating on all of the popular songs, yet your favourite isn't even a christmas song..



The only reason people (like you) think it's a christmas song is because it was released in november and it was that successful that its popularity carried over into december and past christmas. It was never intended to be a christmas song, so it isn't.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Domo arigato. Well why can't it be christmas, then? Because it's about love and not snow and santa claus?


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Domo arigato. Well why can't it be christmas, then? Because it's about love and not snow and santa claus?



erm...
that's like saying why can't a heavy metal song be a jazz song?

Christmas songs tend to be about *christmas* (if that wasn't already obvious).

Power of love isn't about christmas, it's about *love*. Thus not being a christmas song, but being a *love* song.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> erm...
> that's like saying why can't a heavy metal song be a jazz song?
> 
> Christmas songs tend to be about *christmas* (if that wasn't already obvious).
> ...


Christmas = love for some people? idk


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Christmas = love for some people? idk



Yes, you don't know.

It's not a christmas song, plain and simple.

soz


----------



## mdchan (Dec 15, 2014)

Pretty much any remixes of the classics goes on my "worst" list.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Yes, you don't know.
> 
> It's not a christmas song, plain and simple.
> 
> soz


Soz for you being all high and mighty.


----------



## Leela (Dec 15, 2014)

'The Power of Love' was on a John Lewis Christmas advert once (I think) so maybe that's what caused the confusion.






I don't even know if this is the song you're talking about, but it might be.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 15, 2014)

anything country because country sucks


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Leela said:


> 'The Power of Love' was on a John Lewis Christmas advert once (I think) so maybe that's what caused the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't seen it. I just thing the sound to the FGTH song is.. in season I don't know.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Soz for you being all high and mighty.



Coming from the one that claims famous singers can't sing, popular songs loved by millions are terrible and refuses to believe simple facts?

I think you're confusing me for yourself, princess. You're the only one acting high and mighty here.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Coming from the one that claims famous singers can't sing, popular songs loved by millions are terrible and refuses to believe simple facts?
> 
> I think you're confusing me for yourself, princess. You're the only one acting high and mighty here.



I don't like their singing, and I can't considering it nice so yes you are right there. Opinions, slow mate.

Princess, nah wrong wrong username.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

Leela said:


> 'The Power of Love' was on a John Lewis Christmas advert once (I think) so maybe that's what caused the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ye this is the power of love song.
it's a cover, though, by gabrielle aplin (i think this cover outshines the original imo)

This is probably what confused Noiru. 
It's ironic, though. If you actually watch the video you'll see that the video is mostly about the love between two snowmen. 

The song was used because it's about love, not because it's allegedly a "christmas" song. 

take note, noyru


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> ye this is the power of love song.
> it's a cover, though, by gabrielle aplin (i think this cover outshines the original imo)
> 
> This is probably what confused Noiru.
> ...


Good spelling, mate, good spelling. You can't even write my name.

So what if I consider to like it during the holidays? One of a few 80s songs I like.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I don't like their singing, and I can't considering it nice so yes you are right there. Opinions, slow mate.
> 
> Princess, nah wrong wrong username.



There's having an opinion about something, and then there's being showing ignorance and disrespect towards other's opinions. 

The way you're using the word is opinion is like saying "Ur an *******. >>//just my opinion though//<<"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> There's having an opinion about something, and then there's being showing ignorance and disrespect towards other's opinions.
> 
> The way you're using the word is opinion is like saying "Ur an *******. >>//just my opinion though//<<"


Because I'm so the only one being 'disrespectful'? No.

If you think so. But I guess you take stuff seriously or you just like to act like you are doing it to be cool.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Good spelling, mate, good spelling. You can't even write my name.
> 
> So what if I consider to like it during the holidays? One of a few 80s songs I like.



1) I'm not your mate
2) I am aware that I can spell. Thank you for complimenting me.
3) I can write your name, it just slipped from my mind. Maybe that's proof to you of how little you matter to me lol.
4) Who cares, right? It's just the fact that you called it a christmas song when it definitely isn't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> And most of Mariah Carey's stuff...especially All I want for Christmas is you I hate her wailing to death and she can't sing for a penny.



This is like the epitome of ignorance. Educate yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

going to bed because talking to you is boring

goodbye


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> 1) I'm not your mate
> 2) I am aware that I can spell. Thank you for complimenting me.
> 3) I can write your name, it just slipped from my mind. Maybe that's proof to you of how little you matter to me lol.
> 4) Who cares, right? It's just the fact that you called it a christmas song when it definitely isn't.



3) Like the rest of the non-elite people of the forums, yes.
4) You do, lol. If I think it's christmas let me do it? I have songs I might listen to more in the summer, or autumn or whatever, doesn't mean they necessarily was released then back in the day(s).


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 15, 2014)

Guys clam down.

It's Christmas!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 15, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I like it. I like the chipmunks. You can't decide what people like



So you enjoy listening to annoying high pitches?


----------



## Radda (Dec 15, 2014)

Kpop idols saying engrish is awful canal rape.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

Radda said:


> Kpop idols saying engrish is awful canal rape.


Oh god, yes it is.


----------



## Murray (Dec 16, 2014)

i found it


----------



## Mariah (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Coach (Dec 23, 2014)

That stupid one from the movie where the snowman flies


----------



## Joy (Dec 24, 2014)

Mariah said:


>



I REMEMBER THIS
NO WHY'D YOU BRING IT BACK!?


----------



## Zanderstorm122 (Dec 25, 2014)

ಠ_ಠ "All I want for christmas is my two front teeth *cough *cough* teef"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 25, 2014)

I just hate Christmas music in general. There's the rare diamond in the rough, such as Last Christmas (Wham! version) but really, it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Geneve (Dec 26, 2014)

I hate "Baby It's Cold Outside"

It sounds so creepy.


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 26, 2014)

All of it.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay, so, I actually don't like Christmas music much, but there's one that I can't stand. At all.

Santa Baby.


----------



## Born2BWild (Dec 27, 2014)

"Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer", "Do They Know It's Christmas" and Madonna's version of "Santa Baby" I find highly annoying.


----------

